# Pernod and Perry's Place



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, my babies think I don't love them, cause Inever post any pictures or anything. So, to prove that I*do* love, worship and obey them, I have decided to starttheir own place, starting with some photos of the Dynamic Duo.

Pernod in the sandpit





and Perry, after digging to Australia!






Pernod deciding the bush needs pruning






and Perry thinks the herbs need pruning (or eating!)






And snuggled together at night. They are always cuddling each other - so sweet!






That's all for now. I'll update as time goes on - you can bet that they will be making sure I do 

Jan


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 29, 2005)

They're so sweet! How nice of them to help you garden. Hope to see more pictures soon!


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 29, 2005)

Great pictures. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 29, 2005)

What a sweet couple! It looks like they have a lot of fun in your yard!


----------



## Shuu (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a hard time believing they'd go back inside willingly. How _do _you manage it?


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh,I love the one where he's "pruning"!!! What an adorable couple!


----------



## babbs (Jul 29, 2005)

Jan, Pernod and Perry are too adorable! Lookslike they have so much fun in the backyard! Now you have my little onesjealous that they only get a cages run outside. They want to know wherethere garden is for pruning! 

I love the picture of Pernod pruning! Looks like he has pants on! :laugh:


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 29, 2005)

What great pictures! Keep them coming. 

Love the "pruning" pictures. My rabbits love to eat the basil I grow.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 29, 2005)

We know you love your bunnies, but keep the pictures coming....

Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh there are my precious babies. Theylook great Jan. All the pictures are incredible. Thank you for sharingthem with us. They are little dolls. I adore them. Please give themextra hugs and kisses from Aunt Tina. Oh and an extra snack from theZoo Crew for their cousins.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Yes, they do have a great timeoutside, and they do sorta help with the gardening - I have only had tocut the grass once this year .

babbs - your guys can come and help too, as long as I get to keep them 

Shuu - Perry usually comes in for a treat, but sometimes we have to getMr Tickly (the feather duster) and chase Pernod in with that. Shethinks it's a great game, and binkies all over :?

Stephanie - I now have to keep my herbs up on a bench - they thought I was growing a Bunny Smogasboard!!

Jan


----------



## Pangster (Jul 30, 2005)

They are so cute and adorable!!
Do they live in the same house or do they have a seperate one for each?
Sometimes i think maybe my Honey is bored on her own too! I do try to play with her whenever i have time!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 30, 2005)

Pangster - Thanks! Yes, they do live together. Iam very lucky in that they bonded in just a few hours. I gotthem at the same time, from a rescue. They weren't bonded when I gotthem, but after the car journey home, and a couple of hoursin a new territory, they were inseparable. We had prepared 2separate hutches for them, but only ever needed one - they wouldn'tleave each others side.

If you do get Honey a pal, you will have to bond them slowly, andsometimes it doesn't work out at all. There are others in theForum that have much more experience than I do in bonding bunnies.However, if you do feel she would be better off with a friend, I canrecommend it - there's nothing cuter than seeing bunnies snuggling 

Jan


----------



## Mr. Stee (Jul 30, 2005)

I think the sand box for bunnies isgreat. Do you notice if you have to cut their nails less whenthey've been digging more often. I would be guessing the sanddigging would be great for wearing down those mommy and daddyscratchers.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 30, 2005)

*Mr. Stee wrote:*


> I think the sand box for bunnies is great. Do younotice if you have to cut their nails less when they've been diggingmore often. I would be guessing the sand digging would begreat for wearing down those mommy and daddy scratchers.


Yes, now you mention it, I don't have to clip their nails so often. Ithink the sandpit is the best thing we could have bought. They reallylove it. Not only do they dig, but jump in the air and do 360 degreeturns, race around in it, roll in it, and when they are done, flop init .

A couple more pics in their sandpit


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 30, 2005)

Aww look at your sweet babies Jan!! Thanks for taking/sharing more pictures. 

Tell those gorgeous little helpers that Daisy, Buster and Snowy willbeen moving housenext month and will require their assistancewith pruningin their new garden. Tell them to hop on thetrain at Newcastle and I'll pick them up at Manchester. If you let themknow that treats will be provided for theirtime:wink:.opcorn:

Vickie


----------



## 2bunmom (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Jan, Perry and Pernod are lookinggreat. I love the pictures!!! It is greatto see how much they love the sand pit.Does thesand get in their fur though? I could see where this would bea good thing to have to keep them occupied and supply someexercise. Since my buns are getting older, it seems that theyjust lay around more. A sand pit may be a good incentive forthem to be more active. I remember when your husband firstbrought it home and set it up. Guess I will look into gettingone for my 2. Beckie


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 30, 2005)

Well...It's ABOUT TIME!

I've waited patiently for this thread for a while. I only wish Buckwould've seen that first gorgeous picture of Pernod. You know thatPernod holds a special place in his heart 'til this day.

Keep those pictures coming. They're so perfect, the two of them; and they have The Best Mum and Home they could ever have.

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 30, 2005)

What nice bunnies...they love their mom so muchthey help with the garden. wonderful pictures and i lovethat sand pit....its a great idea!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 30, 2005)

Aw, Jan, they are awesome!!! What color is Perry? It's really unusual shading. Both very beautiful!!!!

Rose


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 30, 2005)

OH!



Finally, pictures of Perry and Pernod! They look so happy and healthy! 

I'm so glad you finally gave them a placeof theirown!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 30, 2005)

Ya See how long The People have waited??!?!
:waiting:


* * * * *

Prayers, thoughts and Love goes out to England from here. 

:England: ray: onder: :4hearts: :England: 

Americans are deeply saddened and affected by your pain. 

"You'll never walk alone..."

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah pictures! Where have youbeen hiding these two gorgeous rabbits? They are stunning andI love the look of the garden and sand box.

Don't forget to keep us updated with more pictures.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 30, 2005)

Y'all are too kind . Vickie, I am sure they would love to help you out - especially if treats are involved!! 

Beckie, I can definately recommend the sandpit, BTW, aren't you getting married sometime soon??? (sorry if I got this wrong).

Thanks, Carolyn, Freddysmom,Raspberry and Jenniblu. Rose, I'm not sureabout Perry - the rescue said he was a Silver, but I think Pam oncesaid he was a gold tipped steel. Sometimes in the sun, he does have agolden tinge to his coat.

I will pass on all the compliments to my babies 

Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 31, 2005)

Jan I just love the picture of them Snugging it is amazing how well they get on together.

I am so glad that you have eventually started your own thread. I will be awaiting more pictures .

Do you keep them out doors or indoors? Just curious.

Vickie


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 31, 2005)

2 of my very favorite buns! they look so happy together!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 1, 2005)

Vickie, they are house bunnies with full run ofthe house - they only go in their cage at night time. We have a catflap on the back door, so they have access into the garden when theywant. The garden has been bunny proofed, and we are lucky to have nopredators around.

Elf Mommy, thanks. They do love each other. Pernod sometimesgrowls and nips John or me, but never ever gets annoyed with Perry, andhe just worships her.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 1, 2005)

Aww they have a cat flap, that is so cute Theysound like they are living in the lap of luxury at your house. Whatspoilt bunnies they are. I'll be having my lot demanding a holiday toyours.

Vickie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 1, 2005)

What spoiled bunnies! I don't think I ever knew they lived such a life! 

Raspberry


----------



## lucylocket (Aug 11, 2005)

just seen this post 

jan they are adorable 

is perry a midnight blue colour or seal i think its called 

i think anyway 

varna xxxx


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 11, 2005)

They are so precious! What great coats they have.

Jen


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 12, 2005)

Jan, Got any more pictures of those gorgeous buns?

:mrsthumper:

Vickie


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, we nearly had a 'Perry Pancake' here the other night :shock:.

John (hubby) had been doing some work in the cupboard under the stairs,and had to move the buns cage/hutch to get in. About five minutes afterhe finished, I could hear this noise of bunnies doing something theyshouldn't (you know, scratching, digging, chewing etc). So I look underthe settee, where the buns usually lay. There is Pernod, looking allinnocent - no Perry! I look under the other chair - no Perry! And stillI can hear this noise!

So I follow to where the sound is coming from and it is behind thehutch. I look behind, and there is Perry, squished between the wall andhutch :shock:. He is wedged so tight, his feet aren't even on the floor- he is suspended in mid air. I freak out, and yell at John that he hassquished Perry when he moved the cage back. We quickly moved the cageand got Perry out. We checked him all over and he was fine - just*very* indignant, and thumping a lot. Pernod just gave himthis look as though to say "Men". I looked at John and agreed with her.

Perry restingafter his ordeal






Safe again with Pernod






Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 12, 2005)

Aww that poor baby. Glad he was ok if not a bit scared. Give him and Pernod lots of kisses :kiss:. 

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

They are So precious together. I particularly love this picture. 






Pernod was Buck's favorite Dutch after Maxie died.

Perry sure has been through her fair share of trouble the past couple of months. Glad Mom was around to save the day!

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2005)

Poor Perry! I'm glad he's okay.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 12, 2005)

lol ! silly bunny!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Poor Perry, thank goodness he's ok. Youhave the sweetest babies. I love seeing pictures of them and hearingwhat is new in their exciting lives. Pernod looking innnocent...well ofcourse, she's an Angel, remember.

Cuddles and kisses to both Pernod and Perry. What a lovely couple. :love:I love them so much.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 13, 2005)

I've given them all of your kisses .

Carolyn, I know Buck had a soft spot for Pernod, and that reallytouches my heart. I've told her how special she is 'cos her Uncle Buckwatches over her.

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Carolyn, I know Buck had a soft spot for Pernod, and thatreally touches my heart. I've told her how special she is 'cos herUncle Buck watches over her.
> 
> Jan




How are things in your neighborhood, Jan?

Would love to see more pictures when you're able. Pernod andPerry pictures always make me smile with the life and love that theyhave in your care.

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 29, 2005)

Pernod and Perry look like a right duo! Theylook very sweet, it's great to hear about their antics. Poor Perryafter his ordeal! lol.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, my babies had their VHD booster yesterday,and they were so brave . It was a differentvet,but they are all pretty rabbit savvy at the practice I go to, so Ihave great confidence in them. He gave both of them a thorough top-totail check up and they are both fit and well. They didn't even flinchwhen he vaccinated them. However, Pernod was very vocal, and the vetthought that was very amusing . They got a raisin treat when we gothome, then they ignored me for the next few hours :?

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I think its time for more pics of the dynamic duo!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 11, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> They got a raisin treat when we got home, then they ignoredme for the next few hours :?


They didn't ignore you. They wereonly tired from the trip they had to the vets. In Canada, we don't need the shotsthat you have.

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 11, 2005)

That cracks me upthat Pernod was "vocal"! Nobody else ever talks about their bunniesever being vocal, but Sebastian makes noises all the time! Mostly whenhe's getting scolded! Did Pernod squeal, grunt or what?

Raspberry


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 12, 2005)

Aww poor bunnies with their jabs! Ha ha Pernodbeing 'vocal', i can just imagine that! Well at least he didn't bitethe vet (cough Millie)I agree with PGG it's time for somemore pictures!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Good for you, Pernod!

You tell them when you're not happy!

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 12, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Did Pernod squeal, grunt orwhat?
> 
> Raspberry



I finally know what kind of sound she makes . I was at awaterfowl park last week and we were feeding all the ducks, swans andgeese. They were making this clucking/quacking sound and I said " oh mygosh, that sounds just like Pernod. :shock:. Pernod is a duck!!!!!" .

Perry rarely makes any noise, but recently when I have been giving hima massage, he makes a kind of squeaking sound, and he has a kind ofblissful look on his face.

Pictures coming soon - John has been taking them on the
'normal' camera, and I need to scan them

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 14, 2005)

This isn't really about Pernod and Perry, but the more I've thought about it, the more I think it may have to do with Buck.

The week after his memorial, a lady I've never seen before knocked onmy door and asked if I had budgies. I said I only had one now, as theothers have all died, and this one (Frosty) is 10 years old. She saidshe had caught a budgie in her garden, and someone had told her itmight be mine, and she didn't know what to do with it.

I went to her house - 2 streets away - and there was this baby budgiethat she had found on the bird table in her garden. How it got therewithout a cat getting it, or other birds attacking it, I will neverknow, as it is pure white. No colour anywhere, just white. I brought ithome with me and put it in a spare cage. We advertised that it had beenfound, but no one claimed it. We have called her Snowy. She and Frostyhave bonded perfectly. They totally love each other, and 10 year oldFrosty has a new lease of life - he is soooo happy.

I just find it amazing that this tiny little bird survived all theodds, being such a conspicuous colour, and that a total stranger cameto me for help. Whatever the cause, little Snowy and Frosty are verygrateful 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2005)

What a beautiful story, Jan! It wouldbe just up Buck's alley to help Frosty find his way to your lovinghome. He used to alwaysrecite that saying, "A birdin thehand..." What a lucky littlebaby. I'm so glad Snowy and Frosty have each other.







Thank you for sharing that very special story.

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, that's incredible Jan! What a story. I'm so glad you took the baby in and now she and Frosty are bonded.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, I won't be around for a couple of weeks -John and I are off to Canada (BC). I am probably going to havewithdrawal symptoms, and i bet Tank has her babies the moment I leave:X.

Perry and Pernod are safely installed at my mum's - we took themthrough today, and they have settled really well. They are chinningeverything in sight, and are having a great time exploring.

All of you take care of yourselves, and I will be thinking of you.

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 18, 2005)

Have a good trip to B.C.

I live in Alberta......so close when you travel half the world over.

Don't forget to pick up some pumpkin.

Rainbows!


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 18, 2005)

Have a safe but fun trip!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 19, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Well, I won't be around for a couple of weeks - John and Iare off to Canada (BC). I am probably going to have withdrawalsymptoms, and i bet Tank has her babies the moment I leave :X.
> 
> Perry and Pernod are safely installed at my mum's - we took themthrough today, and they have settled really well. They are chinningeverything in sight, and are having a great time exploring.
> 
> ...




Where in BC? I live in Victoria .


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2005)

Miss you already! :hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 19, 2005)

Have a great time, we'll miss you!!:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, I'm officially BACK . Actually been backa day or two, but it has taken me *ages* to catch up withthings. Had a wonderful time in Beautiful BC.

joridiwes - we started off in Vancouver, then travelled East to theKootenays. We visited Victoria several years ago, and thought it wasgorgeous.

Pet_Bunny - thanks for the reminder about the canned pumpkin. I stoppedin to check on my email while I was there, and saw your message, andwent and bought some. 

Pernod and Perry stayed with my mom. They started off being littleangels, then disgraced themselves by chewing on her furniture, anddigging up the carpet in the spare room :X. They are happy to be home -I haven't even had the BUTT. I took some pics of them enjoyingthemselves outside chinning everything to re-claim it astheirs.







Nose-bumps from Pernod ...






.. and from Perry.






Chinning the sandpit - just in case some strange rabbit had been in it while they were away.






Oooohhh, treats!!!






Yes! We're *Back!!!!*

Glad to be back. We missed y'all 

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome back, glad to hear you had a nice trip! Nice to see new pics, they look great as always!


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 6, 2005)

Awww... Luvabun... your babies are soooadorable!! I especially love the one with your dutchy pruningthe bushes.... really does look like she has pants on... hehehehe.

I love your sandbox idea and have a couple questions:

1) do they kick the sand "out" of the box, or does it pretty much stay in?

2) do you have to worry about fleas?

I'd love to make one for my baby, and these would be my primary concerns... I do however, have the perfect area for one!!

Thanks!

Sandra


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome back Jan, missed you too!:hug:Glad youhad a good time and you aren't getting any butt off the bunnies. Greatto see Pernod and Perry again, i swear they get cuter every time i seethem!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 6, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Pet_Bunny - thanks for the reminder about the cannedpumpkin. I saw your message, and went and bought some.


They better enjoy their pumpkin treat, especially when you went to that much trouble getting it for them. 

They do look happy to have you home and glad to be back in their familiar surroundings.

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks, all.

Sandra, they dig like crazy in the sandpit, but because there are a fewinches spare around the top, very little actually comes out of it.Touch wood, I've never had any bother from fleas.

Pet_Bunny, I haven't tried them with the pumpkin yet, but, yes, theyhad better like it - it weighed my bags heavy through customs .

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh, Jan, What Precious Babies!! I swear, they get better and better looking. 

Glad you had fun, even happier you're back home with the babies.





-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Pet_Bunny, I haven't tried them with the pumpkin yet, but,yes, they had better like it - it weighed my bags heavy through customs.


Good thing I didn'tmention anything about Woody Petthen. :shock: It is made in B.C.

I can see you explaining to the customsagent," it's for mybunnies."


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL @ Pet_Bunny. Customs would have probablythought I was smuggling something illegal. They may even have triedtasting it :shock:

Well, Pernod and Perry had they myxi vaccinations. They were very good(of course ), but a bit subdued after. When the vet checked theirteeth, he said Pernod could be starting with spurs on her back teethand to take her back in 6 months, or sooner if there is any change ineating habits. As for Perry, he has teeth missing :shock:.Don't know how or when as he is a rescue, but when we first got him hewouldn't let us anywhere near his head. He eats a lot slowerthan Pernod and now we know why. We always thought Pernod scarfed herfood quicker so she could steal some of Perry's. 

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 11, 2005)

:great:More pictures of the Dynamic Duo.I swear they look better and better every time I see them. I am so gladyou had a good time. I'm even happier you are back.

They are always good, why should going to the vet be anydifferent.I'm glad all went well. W:shock:W what a shock itmust have been to find out Perry is missing teeth. I'm just glad he'sok. I hope Pernod's teeth don't give her any trouble.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 11, 2005)

I love the one ofyou and the nose bump! I really love this one too! Thephotolooks like a yard statue! :shock:Suchbeauties! You lucky bunny mommy!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> As for Perry, he has teeth missing :shock:. Don'tknow as he is a rescue.


Poor Perry...give him an extra treat for us. I hope Pernod doesn't have problems with his teeth.



RaspberrySwirl* wrote: *


> I love the one of you and the nosebump! The photolooks like a yard statue!



I do see a rabbit statue in the picture.

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks - yes, I am a lucky Bunny Mommy (most of the time, anyway )

Pet_Bunny, we have several rabbit statues around the garden. Perryparticularly likes to sit beside some of them. I think he thinks wewon't see him when it's time to come in 






I will be keeping an eye on Pernod to make sure she has no problemswith eating. Nothing wrong at the moment - she's still a little piggy!!!

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 18, 2005)

Pernod and Perry have been driving me mad thepast few days. I decided I had better wrap some presents, and as theyhad gone outside, it seemed like a good time. I swear, they waiteduntil I got started until they came back in. Firstly, it was muddy pawsover the wrapping paper - that was two sheets wasted :X. Then theydiscovered that the tape was just the right shape for throwing andtossing - four times I had to retrieve it from the other side of theroom :X:X. Finally, they found the presents I had managed to wrap, andchewed the corners of each of them . I re-wrapped two of them -the others I just wrote on 'Signed by the Bunnies'!!!

I've eventually scanned my photos so here are some. the first ones areof Snowy, the budgie that came to us the week of Buck's memorial, andour 10 year budgie, Frosty.
















Now for a couple of the Dynamic Duo

Pernod trying to hide so I can't see her on the forbidden windowsill







Perry going through the catflap






Relaxing after being annoying!






Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 18, 2005)

Jan,

Those are the most proud looking birds I have ever seen!

Pernod and Perry are sucha laugh..I love hearing their stories!! The duo looks awesome as always


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 18, 2005)

They were only helping...GEESH, don't you know helping when you see it MOM!?!?!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 18, 2005)

Aww they are just excitedabout Christmas.:jumpforjoy: They must ofheard you crinkling the wrapping paper. The tworelaxing are so sweet.

Your budgies look so cute together.

Rainbows!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 18, 2005)

Aww Jan I love your budgies. Do you by anychance know how long budgies live for? I have a budgie who is 9 yearsnow! And it seems like shes been around for ever. Bless herI thought she was the oldest budgie ever so just wondering!Since yours is 10 :shock:Thats great!

We have had about 3 friends for my 9 year old budgie but they have onlylived a matter of months up to a year which was weird. They neverdisliked each other. But this one seemed to out lived all of them.

I also love the pictures of your buns in the sand pit, It looks asthough they really love it in there. Keep them coming! Lovepictures of our members babies.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks all. PGG, I don't think help is the rightword. Though I did consider that they might be trying to wrap up apressie for me . 

Linz, we had a budgie that lived to be 13 years old. Frosty hasoutlived two others, but Snowy has made him like a youngster again, sowho knows!

Pet_Bunny, to them the crinkling of paper means treats, so no wonder they were hanging around!

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Bayyyybeeess....


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 15, 2006)

*HAPPY 3RD ANNIVERSARY, PERNOD AND PERRY!!!!*

It's 3 years today since I adopted my babies, and they have given me a wonderful time. So, here are some new pics!





Perry






Pernod






Dynamic Duo






Mommy and babies






Jan


----------



## m.e. (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Anniversary to a lovely couple! :inlove:

(and a beautiful mum, too )


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 15, 2006)

:dutchHoppy anniversary Pernod and Perry!:bunnydance::elephant::hug:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Anniversary! :bunny18:woohoo:happydance


----------



## doodle (Feb 15, 2006)

Awww! This is the first time I've seen this thread, and I thoroughly enjoyed looking through all the pages. Your bunnies look so happy and content with life.  The sand pit is great. I often wish my buns could go out and romp in the yard, but my yard is so big, I'm afraid I'd never get them back inside. I'm afraid they'd go under the deck and get attacked by a coon, possum, or rat, lol (am I paranoid?). And I'm so paranoid too about them getting fleas, mites, worms or other parasites. Your bunnies look so happy playing outside though. 

I love the pics of you snuggling them.:hearts: _*Happy Anniversary!! *_


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 16, 2006)

Aww bless them! There so cute! What a happy family.

Happy Anniversary! With many more to come! 

inkpansy:

P.s Sorry its late.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 16, 2006)

Happy anniversary!!! Those are two very, very lucky bunnies. I love that there are wonderful people like you who adopt bunnies and make a happy home with them. (That sandbox looks awesome, btw. Mocha'd go nuts over it. Right now, she's attempting to burrow through her litter box.)

It's so adorable how Perry likes hanging out with the bunny statues. :group
Is Pernod Dutch? I love that fur. 
:headflick:
Velvety. :hearts

- Lisa


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 16, 2006)

Awww, Thanks everyone embarrassed:at m.e.)

The babies got some new treats for their special day. I don't know if anyone has tried them (or even if you can get them outside the UK). They are made by Burgess and are called Nature Treats, and are herbs mixed with dried grass, wrapped in vegetable parchment. They come in 3 types- Dandelion, for urinary tract health; Mint for aiding digestion; and Nettle for general nutrition, and boy, did they go down well!!!

Doodle - we are really lucky that no predators can get into our garden. Before we got the bunnies, there was a cat used to wander in, but since they arrived, it hasn't been back. I don't think it knew what rabbits were and didn't want to take any chances 

Lisa - Yes, Pernod is a Dutch (with attitude!). I sometimes think that is why Perry hangs out with the statues - they don't answer back!

As a side note to me snuggling with them, when we first got them I never thought I'd be able to get that close. Pernod had a habit of biting hard. She got John on the nose and me on my .. em.. chest, and drew blood several times. But patience and understanding brought her around, and although she still has attitude and sometimes nips, there is no more severe biting.

As for Perry, we think a previous owner hit him on the nose mad and he wouldn't let us anywhere near his head/face. Gradually we gained his confidence, but it took a long time - about 18 months to get to the snuggling stage. So, there is hope for anyone out there with 'difficult' rabbits 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Feb 16, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> The babies got some new treats for their special day. I don't know if anyone has tried them (or even if you can get them outside the UK). They are made by Burgess and are called Nature Treats, and are herbs mixed with dried grass, wrapped in vegetable parchment. They come in 3 types- Dandelion, for urinary tract health; Mint for aiding digestion; and Nettle for general nutrition, and boy, did they go down well!!!


 Those sound really cool! I've never seen anything from Burgess over here. 

*Fusses and pouts*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 16, 2006)

*:jumpforjoy: Happy Anniversary ! :colors:*

These are the best pictures yet. Just look at the two snuggle bunnies. :inlove:

You have togo to Whistler, B.C. again.It is the next Winter Olympics. And stop by Edmonton this time to visit Pebbles. :bunnyheart

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Pet_Bunny, I would lovvve to nap .. er, I mean visit Pebbles . We are still hoping to move to Canda in the future, so who knows 

BTW, hubby has a new camera, which I think is the same make as yours, but not as advanced - it's a Nikon D50!

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, great pic :goodjob:





Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, how did I miss the anniversary!! So sorry Pernod and Perry! :blushan

:bestwishes

And Jan, Canada would be SO LUCKY to get you! Here's hoping you come our way!! 

sas :hug2and pipp :Canada:


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 17, 2006)

did you notice the Whister shirt?

:yes:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 17, 2006)

Jan,

i just loved looking at all these pictures of perry and pernod,what cute bunnies and they really do make a lovely pair

ohh keep on digging all the way to australia,and to my home:wink:






HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO PERRY AND PERNOD:elephant:



cheryl..


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 18, 2006)

Perry and Pernod want to thank everyone for their good wishes ., and i would like to thank you for your nice comments .

John has been busy with his new camera today (boys with toys :disgust so there may be some new photos soon.

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 19, 2006)

> John has been busy with his new camera today (boys with toys :disgust so there may be some new photos soon.


:bunnydance::yes::bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, seeing as how long it issince I updated this (and because I feel guilty that I posted pics of Thumper & not my two :?), I thought I would add some new pics.

We had the hottest July on record in the UK this year, and Pernod and Perry stayed inside during the day, not going out until after 5pm. The pot on the decking was a favourite place to go to keep cool






They still loved their sandpit, though, and Pernod often got covered in sand






Perry liked to hang out in the flowers .....






....while Pernod liked to eat them :rollseyes:






Perry relaxing in the evening sun






Pernod looking to make mischief (just for a change)!






That's all for now, folks 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yay! I needed my Pernod and Perry fix.Great pictures, I love the one of Pernod eating the flowers. Give them nose kisses from me!:kiss:


----------



## m.e. (Aug 7, 2006)

:inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 7, 2006)

I love these two! I could kiss their little noses for hours!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yay! They are so cute! especially in their little sandpit I did wonder where they got to. Glad you updated us and they are all ok!


----------



## Haley (Aug 7, 2006)

I just love your buns! They look so happy together. Im contemplating getting mine a little sandbox, but knowing those two they would just think it was a giant litter box 

Give them a little kiss from me!

Haley


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I had Pernod and Perry at the vet today, for their annual VHD vaccination - they have their myxi one in 2 weeks. 

The vet always gives them a thorough check up at the same time. Pernodwas first, and she is fine, although the vet did say to watch herweight, but no problems at all. Then my little Perry - and when the vetsaid "Ohhh"Ithought it was because the last vetsaid he had some teeth missing. Well, perhaps that is the cause, butbecause he has no teeth to grind against, one of his teeth is growingtowardshis cheek. So he has to go in on Wednesday for an op. As she was booking him in and Perry was cuddling into me , Inoticed a small bump on his side . The vet had a look and he has asmall growth , so they are going to remove that at the same time,and send it away for biopsy.

My vets are great and very rabbit savvy, but I am still worried sick.Perry is fine in himself, but I know I'm going to be a wreck onWednesday. Any prayers and good thoughts would be reallyappreciated 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 21, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers for you and Perry. ray:

Hope the small bumpon Perry is nothing more than abump, and his teethis a normal fix. Doesthe insurance cover the operations?

Glad Pernod came throughwith flying colours, alittle weight makes himjust more cuddly. 
Will be waiting tosee what happens on Wednesday.onder:

Rainbows!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 21, 2006)

Aww i will be keepingPerry in my thoughts and i surehope that bump is nothing to serious,poor little guy

Glad to hear that Pernod is doing fine,what a sweet little girl

will be checking up on the update of Perry

Good thoughts and vibes will be heading your way Jan



cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohhhh noooo, I hate it when there's even the slightest chance of something being wrong.  

It always turns out fine (whew), but it's so nervewracking. So I know it'shard to say 'don't worry.'

Pats and best wishes forall.






I'm sure he'll be fine, but we're working ona BUNCH of good vibes.






:clover:



:clover:



:clover:



:clover:



:clover:




:clover:



:clover:



:clover:







sas ray:and the rest of the Jan-lovinggang ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:



PS:The raccons dropped by again, they missyou.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Oct 22, 2006)

hope everything turns out well. marbles andmocha are jealous because they don't have a sandbox (or a yard for thatmatter).  we'll pray for perry and send him lots of love and kisses.

lisa


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh no, not Perry! I hope the bump is nothingserious and he comes through his teeth op ok. Lots of prayers and vibesfor poor Perry.ray:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh poor Perry! I hope everything turns out okay. ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 23, 2006)

:hug2:Thanks everyone. I willdefinately keep you informed. Perry is doing great - we have just had agame of 'pass the cardboard tube' . 

The vet said he would be in at least a day and night, as they don't letthem home before they start pooping, and they like to make sure theirdigestive system is running OK.

Pet-Bunny - I am hoping the insurance will cover at least some of it. Iknow it doesn't cover normal dental work, as rabbits are noted forteeth problems :?, but I am going to read all the small print. I amcovered with Petplan, and they have been really good in the past, sofingers crossed!

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us updated Jan. It soundslike your vets know their stuff about rabbits which is good, I'm surehe'll be in good hands. I'll be keeping the little guy in my thoughtsonWednesday.ray:


----------



## Haley (Oct 23, 2006)

Poor little Perry! 

Heres hoping the operation goes smoothly. Does the bump on the sidefeel like an abscess? My Basil just had one on his cheek. The vet puthim under, cut a little hole, and popped the whole thing right out. Hesaid you can tell as soon as you remove it if its an abscess or tumor.If its just an abscess thats good news. Basil didnt even need to be onantibiotics or anything and it healed up fine.

Heres hoping its just a little abscess that can be popped out..

I'll be praying for your little one, Janray:ray:

Haley and the boys


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 25, 2006)

Just dropped Perry off at the vets . Poor boywas so good, and the nurse fell in love with him. They will ring melater, but not sure if he will be home tonight. Pernod is really upset- not her usual fiesty self at all. 

Haley - the lump doesn't really feel or look like an abcess. At firstthey thought it was a tick - it looked like one that was full of bloodand ready to drop off, so I'm a bit worried as to what it might be. Atthe moment I'm more worried about the anaesthetic (sp). It's going tobe a loooong day!

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 25, 2006)

Aww I hope everything goes ok! Who wouldnt fall in love with Perry though 

My thoughts will be with you all day! Be sure to post againtonight an update. Or I will be worrying all day AND night! 

You'll have to give Pernod LOTS of cuddles! 

ray::brownbunny


----------



## cheryl (Oct 25, 2006)

Aww poor little Perry,i'm sending extra love andwell wishes for Perry,and i'm sending lots of comforting vibes to thetwo girls who are waiting for Perry to come home



cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 25, 2006)

The vet phoned after the op and said Perry hadcome through OK (thank goodness). They removed the lump, gave himinternal stitches and also glued it. They said his teeth were prettybad . As he doesn't have bottom back teeth, the top ones were growingat an angle, and he had a small ulcer too. They cut and ground histeeth down, which will help initially.

So, I asked if I could visit, and they arranged for me to see him .He looks better than I dared to hope. He has peed, but not pooped yet,so he is staying in overnight. He is going to be syringe fed until heis eating on his own. The nurse had gone and got him some fresh grassand he was showing interest in that. It's hopeful that I can bring himhome tomorrow . All I have to do now is keep Pernod occupied - sheis like a little lost soul without Perry .

Thanks again for all your good wishes. I'll let you know tomorrow how he is getting on 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Oct 25, 2006)

Aww Im so happy Perry is alright! Did they say what they thought the lump was?

I'll be keeping him and Pernod in my prayers. Im sure you will give herlots of extra love and attention until her boy is able to come home.Would giving her a stuffed animal help so she could snuggle up to it?That always helps by boys.

Keep us posted ray:

Haley


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm soo glad to hear he came through his opok!:bunnydance: I'm sure your vets will get him eating and poopingfine.Give poor Pernod some extra snuggles off me, I know Inever left Ruby's side when Millie had to be admitted into the vets incase she got lonely.:?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 25, 2006)

So glad all went well. :colors:I'll beinterested to see what the lump was. Give pernod some treats,poor lonesome baby.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yayness! I was dreading opening upthis post incase it was bad news, and then I saw all happy faces and Igave a HUGE sigh of relief Yay for Perry! 

Your vets sound like they know what they are on about! Thats great.

Perry is in extremely good hands! 

Im glad the buns will be re-united tomorow hopefully


----------



## naturestee (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm so glad he's doing well!

Now snuggle that lonely little girl for me!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 26, 2006)

:waiting:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 26, 2006)

:happydancePerry's Home!!!! I picked him up at11 am and he's busy cleaning himself, trying to get the icky hospitalsmell off him. He has a huge (well, it seems like it's huge) barepatch. I'll try and post a pic later. He is on Baytril, butno more pain meds, and he goes back on Saturday just to check thewound. He seems in great spirits .

Pernod and he looked at each other for a few seconds, then dived ateach other, kissing each other all over - it was so sweet :tears2:.Ain't love grand .

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Oct 26, 2006)

:thumbup



:yes::woohoo



:elephant::bunnydance::colors:







And that is SO SWEET about the true bunny love!:heart:



sas :biggrin:and the happy warren:bunny17::bunny17::bunny17::bunny17::bunny17: (who allgotrousted to be given atreat and they'rewondering why... but they'll take it!)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 26, 2006)

:yes:I'm sooo glad Perry is ok! Give him a bigkiss from me and thegirls.


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Yay! Great to hear about how well he is doing!



:bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 31, 2006)

Come On, Perry! Get Better! Your mom and Pernod need you, and we all love you.

:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 31, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> They still loved their sandpit, though, and Pernod often got covered in sand
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Such beautiful pictures! They should be in Beauty Contests. They'd surely win :blueribbon:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 9, 2006)

Just wanted to add these most recent photos -they are the way I want to remember Perry before he got ill. He is sucha big miss to us - poor Pernod really misses her boy, and Ican't believe he has gone . These pics were taken in the last months.

In the last bit of snow we had. They both loved the snow.






Perry spent hours in their sandpit






But he was never happier than when he was with Pernod











Sleep well, my Little Perry

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Nov 9, 2006)

Beautiful pics, Jan!

_ You were never one for waiting
Still I always thought you'd wait for me
And have you from your dreams awakened
And from where you are what do you see

_Savatage

:rainbow:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh, Jan. Those pics arebeautiful. I love the one of Perry in the sand box.I am sitting here in tears and I never even got to meet him. 

I can't imagine what it must be like for you. 

Take care of yourself and Pernod. 

Hugs and kisses to you all,

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2006)

What a beautiful picture. It certainly captures the wonderful life of comfort and love you and Pernod brought to him.

Indeed, it's very Very hard to believe he's now in the spiritform. I think of you more times during the day than you andPernod know, Dear Heart.

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Poor Perry, he was such a beautiful boy.I hope you and Pernod are coping ok Jan. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 9, 2006)

Ohh gosh Jan,those pictures were just lovely,ohh wow i got tears in my eyes when i seen this picture..








cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 9, 2006)

It just heart breaks me how God can teartwobunnies apart that loved each other so much. Thepicture of them both snuggling up is just so sad to see. Whydid they have to be torn apart? 

I totally agree that maybe you should get another bunnie, as it willtake her mind off all this. I cant imagine how sad you allare. I am in tears seeing the pictures of them together andam starting tothink if there really IS a God up there.

Blessings to all


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2006)

Thinking a lot about Perry today. :tears2:

Life can be so difficult. You and Pernod are very much in my heart, thoughts, and prayers.

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 13, 2006)

Jan, I was thinking a lot about Perry thisweekend. He became kind of an artistic inspiration. I did his portraiton the computer:






I hope you like it and that it warms your heart. He's a beautiful boy.And he's inspired me to do more portraits and maybe open up an onlinegallery to make and frame portraits of other people's pets. 

Hope Pernod is feeling better. Love from me and Drizzle.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2006)

That's beautiful, Lalena! 

Jan's going to love that so much!

-Carolyn


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> That's beautiful, Lalena!
> 
> Jan's going to love that so much!
> 
> -Carolyn


Thank's Carolyn! I do hope so much that Jan will like it. I knew I dida good job when Drizzle (who was sitting on my desk) looked at thescreen and started grunting at it. Nothing like artistic nods from abunny to know you did an ok job.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2006)

Drizzle...what an adorable name! 

Ya see that! You couldn't get a higher compliment than thatfrom the little one. You should consider putting up a postabout this. You might be able to make a few extra dollars for Xmas ifyou offer to do portraits of other's babies for others for presentseither to themselves or to their loved ones. You're reallygood, Lalena.

:highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 13, 2006)

:tears2:Oh my goodness, Lalena, I am lost forwords. That is absolutely wonderful - you have captured Perryperfectly. I am so moved by it. You have a wonderful talent - andDrizzle obviously has good taste in knowing what he likes.

Thank you so very, very much :hug:. I think you *should* open agallery and share your talent with others . Pernod agrees with me 

Jan


----------



## lucylocket (Nov 14, 2006)

jan told me to have a look 

omg that is beautiful 

really really nice 

do you sell your pictures 

varna xxxxx


----------



## ChinaBun (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been away from the board for many monthsand just stopped in to see what was going on. Perry and Pernod havealways been my favorite bunnies, so I went to this thread. I have nowjust finished, with tears in my eyes, reading the thread on the sickbunnies branch about Perry. My condolences to Jan and John. What a lossyou have had. 

Nancy

Xi'an, China


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words about my art.And yes, Varna, I am going to open my own gallery and sell my prints.It'll be up this weekend. I'll have the link up soon.

Jan, how's Pernod doing today?

Lots of love :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank you, ChinaBun - nice to see you back again!

Lalena - Pernod is doing a bit better today, thanks . Tonight is thefirst night that she has come out from under the couch and lay down atour feet. She also did a kind of half binky earlier on, and actuallylicked my nose when I lay next to her - which is something she hasnever done. She still has a longing look in her eyes, though. As for me, I think I'm doing OK, then a thought of Perrywill come into my mind and I get upset again. I guess it's just goingto take time!

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Tonight is the first night that she has come outfrom under the couch and lay down at our feet. She also did a kind ofhalf binky earlier on, and actually licked my nose when I lay next toher - which is something she has never done.




She loves her Mom so much! As long as Mom is there to kissand cuddle with, she'll be okay. I love how they comfort uswhen we're sad. The two of you are developing a bond deeperthan you've ever had. Give her 4 kisses from us - one from meand the rest from Tucks, Fauna, and Cali. 

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 22, 2006)

Perry has come home where he belongs. The vetcalled and said his ashes were ready to pick up, so I brought himhome. 

Pernod is doing pretty good. She has become a little more snuggly withJohn and I, and she actually did a bunny flop today for the first timesince we lost Perry. I know she still misses him, but she is gettingthere. She also raided the rubbish bin and found an apple core, so herappetite is just fine :disgust:. Anyone would think I am starving her.

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you and Pernod are doing ok Jan,:hug: it sounds like Pernod is being her usual self which is good to hear!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 11, 2006)

How are you? :kiss:

How Pernod? :dutch We have a Christmas candle for Perry. :holidaycandle:

(How come I always forget to ask about John?) onder:

Hope all is well and the holiday season is brightening your days. :giftsmiley:



sas :santawink:and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Dec 11, 2006)

i'm so sorry for your loss, jan. i've alwaysloved reading your stories about perry and seeing pictures of him. i'mreally going to miss him. i wish there was something i could say toease the pain. 

lisa


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Lisa and Thanks for asking sas :hug2:.

We have good days and not so good days! I still miss Perry soooo much,and still call them the 'Bunnies' when I talk about them . 

Pernod is doing quite well. She comes out from under the couch at nightnow, and demands to be petted. I have been trying to get her to sit onthe couch(like Dill )with us, so I don't have to keeplaying on the floor, but she throws a fit. She sinks herteeth into the first thing she can, which, the other night, justhappened to be John's thigh . However, she is quite the snuggle bunon the floor, and has even given us kisses. I can tell she still missesPerry, but I guess that's only natural.

Lalena 2148 is sending me the print she did of Perry (see above), andCarolyn had a beautiful Bead of my 3 babies (Fudge, my first bun, Perryand Pernod) made and threaded it into a gorgeous necklace 

















I also printed out all the posts that I received in the Infirmary thread. I am so grateful to you all 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 11, 2006)

Aw, Jan. Carolyn told me about thenecklace. I was dying to see it so I'm glad you postedpics! It turned out beautifully!

That's really a one of a kind gift and something I'm sure you'll treasure always. 

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 11, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Lalena 2148 is sending me the print she did of Perry


Bless your heart, Lalena!! I was so hoping that would happen!! That's great! :happydance

Jan, we in Tucker Town think of you every single day with love. Kisses and Treats to Pernod!
:kiss:
Love you,

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 11, 2006)

That necklace is gorgeous! Good on ya' Carolyn!:highfive:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh Carolyn, what an awesome gift!:hug:So typically Carolyn,incredibly thoughtful and perfect.:tears2:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2006)

What a beautiful necklace. How can you get a bead made like that?

I'd love to get one of Tiny....no... Miss Bea....no... Puck....no... Tio &amp; Kyo...no...Tiny...no...

You get the idea?

Peg


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> What a beautiful necklace. How can you get a bead made like that?




A friend of mine makes glass beads and although she doesn't take customorders, she made an exception for me. I was reallylucky. 

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Dec 12, 2006)

What a beautiful necklace! Carolyn, that's a great gift.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> That's really a one of a kind gift and something I'm sure you'll treasure always.


You betcha ! It's even more beautiful in 'real life'.

Pernod actually stayed on the couch for 15 seconds without killing thecushion . I would really like to get her used to coming on there forcuddles, because my mom looks after her when John andI areaway. She is 82 and can't really get down on the floor, so it would begreat if she and Pernod could sit on the couch together.

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 21, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Pernod actually stayed on the couch for 15 seconds withoutkilling the cushion . I would really like to get her used to comingon there for cuddles, because my mom looks after her when JohnandI are away. She is 82 and can't really get down on thefloor, so it would be great if she and Pernod could sit on the couchtogether.
> 
> Jan




Pernod will do what she has to do to get what she wants, noworries! She knows and understand her grandmother and will goeasier on her than she will with her Mom and Dad. It's justthe way it is. Rabbits are so great with older people andbabies.

The other thing I would say to this is Be Careful What You Wish For.

Cali rarely jumps on the couch, but she's been doing it a bit morelately. Last week, Jesse fell asleep on my couch.This worried Cali tremendously. She didn't know why he'd belaying so still and not talking or watching t.v. Just to besure he was okay, she had to check on him so she (and all 19 lbs. ofher) jumped right up on his chest and went nose-to-nose with him tomake sure he was still breathing. BOY, was he surprised towake up that way!:shock:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 21, 2006)

Good grief! I bet Jesse had a bruiseor two to show for that :shock:. Bless her heart, though, she wasworried that something was wrong!

You are right about bunnies acting differently to babies and olderpeople. Pernod certainly doesn't show so much attitude towards my mom,and will quite happily lay and let her pet her. 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jan 14, 2007)

Jan, how is Pernod doing these days? 

Ive been thinking of you guys and I hope all is well. ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for asking , Haley. It's funny, you must be psychic or something, because I was going to give an update .

Just before Christmas, I had Pernod to the vet for her myxivaccination. It was a different vet than the one that dealt with Perry.He gave her a check-up and said she needed a dental, and to take her inearly in January. Well, after all that happened to Perry, I wasn't toopleased,especially as Pernod has shown no signs of having problems, andthat it was only a few weeks before that they said she was fine. BothPerry, and my first bun, Fudge, had been fine until having a dental,then had to be pts several days later.

So, I phoned the Rabbit Welfare Association, and asked if they couldrecommend any rabbit vets in my area. They said that one of the bestlived worked not too far away, so I took Pernod to her. I told her allthat had happened, and she checked Pernod out. The result - she saidPernod will probably need a dental some time in the future, but as sheis fine at the moment, she can see no reason to do it for the sake ofdoing it. She gave me great confidence in her - she has her own rescuehouse rabbit, and her primary clinical interest is rabbits. I just feelso bad that if Perry hadn't really needed the surgery, he may still bearound today 

Pernod, I have to say, is lonely. John and I spend lots of time withher,but we aren't bunnies. I was looking at local lists of rescuerabbbits, but there aren't too many around here. Well, today I was at alocal Garden Centre. They sell rabbits there (which I am against, andtry not to look at them). There is one that has been there for months.I got talking to a couple that work there, and they said that theycan't sell him to children, 'cos he is cage aggressive, and hasactually bitten one of them. They have reduced his price to what theybought him off the breeder for, and next he will be given away freewith a cage :X. I got him out, and he is an absolute sweetie. I cuddledhim for 20 minutes, and he chinned me and licked me (also sprayed me,but hey, that's OK ).

John (hubby) also held him - he has been dead against getting anotherbun -but I could see even he was keen. The boy that works there saysthat he wishes we could take him, because he thinks he deserves a goodhome, and not an uncertain future. I really wanted to get one from arescue, but I feel that this guy needs rescuing too. Soooo,we are discussing it. I am working Monday and Tuesday, so I am goingback on Wednesday to let them know one way or the other. I am going tophone my new vet tomorrow to ask about neutering costs etc. So, watchthis space 

Sorry this is long, but hey, you asked 

Jan


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 14, 2007)

Here's hoping Pernod will be ok in thefuture.rayon't beat yourself up about Perry. You did whatthe vet said needed to be done. That's all you can do whenabun is not feeling up to snuff.:rose:

:jumpingbunny:Let us know about this other cute (spraying!) rabbit boy! That would be wonderful for you guys and Pernod! :hug:

BTW, did you get my messages about the print?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the updateJan.:highfive:That little guy at the garden centre sounds sosweet, I bet he isn't aggressive really, just badly handled! Pernod isa lucky ladywhoever her newbf is,keep usupdated!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Jan! I'm so glad you've found a vetthat you can trust. Please don't worry about Perry- with allthe symptoms and problems he had I don't see how it could have beencaused only by a dental surgery. There had to be moreunderlying problems.

I hope you get the boy from the Garden Center. He sounds likehe is aggressive like Oberon was aggressive- only with stupid peoplewho don't know how to treat him right. And didn't you choosePerry because he had been at the shelter for so long? Maybethere's something to this...onder:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement . I still missPerry so much, and although I couldn't imagine seeing Pernod withanybun else, I think she really needs another bun for company.

Y'know, Naturestee, it's funny you should mention about Perry and howhe had been at the shelter the longest. This boy reminds me so much ofPerry, and I think that's why I noticed him. He was digging in hiswoodshavings when I first saw him, he has the same look on his face,and he thumps when you put him back after cuddling. And yes, I thinkhis 'aggression' is because perhaps he has had bad experience, andfeels unloved 'cos he's been in there for so long.

I let Pernod sniff my hands (and sprayed on jacket :?) and at first shechinned everything, then started licking, so perhaps that's a goodthing . I am still working on John, but I think he can also see howmuch pernod needs a friend. I will definately keep you all updated.

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh Jan,this is such happy news,i know just howmuch you adored Perry,and that you will never forget him,but i reallydo think that a new little boy will do wonders for all of you 

That little boy in the garden centre has probably been there for monthsbecause he was justwaiting forthat very specialperson to come along 

I'm so happy for you Jan :hug:

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Jan 14, 2007)

That is great news Jan! 

I can imagine it will be hard at first to see little Pernod withsomebun else, but I think it would really make her a lot happier tohavea buddy again. Do you think the store might let you bringher in to meet him just to see how she does? 

I'll be praying that things work out for you guys.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 15, 2007)

Aw, Jan, getting Pernod a friend would be awesome, and it sounds like that boy bunny could use one too. 

Tell John that two bunnies are easier to care for because they keepeach other occupied, entertained and physically and mentallyhealthier. Pernod will be much less of a worry foryou (and for him) which should be easierif he wants abunny-free night every once in awhile. 

Love to all... :hug:



sas and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 18, 2007)

OK, now for an update. I managed to persuadeJohn about the Garden Centre bunny . So, yesterday I spent allmorning buying a new cage, setting it up in my room - away from Pernod,and generally get things ready for the new arrival. I went to theGarden Centre and ...... an empty cage . He got sold just after Ileft on Sunday. Someone saw how cute he was when i was cuddling him,and went and bought him.

Talk about gutted . Soooo, as I had everything set up (and beforeJohn changed his mind) I phoned the local RSPCA an went along to seethe rabiits that needed adopting. There were 6 males - all black - so Itook the one that had been there the longest, since September. Like somany, he had been bought for a kid that had lost interest. His name wasJack, but he is now known as Shadow. He is already neutered andvaccinated, and they think about a year old. He looks to me like a NewZealand. This is his picture off the rescue site







Pernod had a hissy fit when he came home. She has tried to bite himthrough the cage, and sat for 2 hours shock glaring at him. He wasjust so chilled, he totally ignored her. Today, he has had the run ofthe upstairs landing, and she has stared at him through the gate I putat the top of the stairs. Still it's early days yet. Shadow is off tothe vet tomorrow for a health check, so I will let you know whathappens 

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 18, 2007)

Aww he is gorgeous! I hope both the buns get on great eventually! 

Shadow is a lovely name and suites him to the T.

Good luck at the vet checkup!

Lindsay XxXx


----------



## naturestee (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry you couldn't get the Garden Center bun, but it sounds like you helped him get a home.

Shadow is such a cutie! Hopefully Pernod will think so,too. Mocha threw a fit when Loki came home too, but afterseveral weeks she completely fell in love with him.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh, what a pretty boy! Is he as big as a New Zealand?

I'm sure he will win Pernod over with his good looks and charm!


----------



## Haley (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow he is adorable Jan! 

He looks so much like the little girl Im fostering right now. So blackand sleek and gorgeous. Bless you and John for giving him a home. 

I hope little Pernod warms up to him. Im sure after the loss of Perryit might take a while for her to get used to the idea of being aroundanother bun again. Heres hoping things work out. ray:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh wow, he's gorgeous. You have many goodthoughts and prayers being sent your way!! Can't wait for his firstLuvabun photo shoot!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 18, 2007)

Shadow is awesome. I'm sure our girlPernod will come around. But isn't it funny howshewas so calm smelling the Garden bun, and then so against thisboy. I'm glad you decided to get another bun Jan -maybe having another new boy to care about will help Pernod (and you)with the loss of Perry. 

Can't wait to see more pictures!!

____________
Nadia


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 18, 2007)

congratulations jan 

hes adorable 

so what happens now i dont no how to introduce a new 

bunny good luck 

love varna xxxxx

i love his ears by the way


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry about the garden centre bun Jan but Shadowis _gorgeous_!:inlove: It's such a shame that there are so manyblack bunnies in rescues, they are such beautiful bunnies!Ihope he gets along well with Pernod.:toastingbuns


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, I think I will start a new Blogg for Pernod and Shadow

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18130&amp;forum_id=6

- and leave this one as a memory/tribute to my little Perry. 

I will love you forever, my little man. You were thesweetest, gentlest, most special boy, and I look forward to being withyou again. God Bless!

Jan


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 20, 2007)

Whoa firstly Iwant to say Im really sad to read about what happened with Perry, Iwas reading this blog for the first time, getting into it, falling inlove with your bunnies when it came to what happened Even though Idont know them I still burst into tears, you are such a caring anddedicated owner to those buns, and its so hard to read about those kindof circumstances knowing the impact its going to have on those who lovethem. Thankyou for sharing your photos of them he was a beautiful bunnyand was so lucky to have come into a home with people who loves anddoted on him as much as you did. Further more to be brave enough totake on another bunny, especially to take one that really needs you issuch a wonderful and selfless act, the people on this forum arewonderful!

urplepansy:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you, Bangbang :hug2:

Jan


----------

